# Nak PA-350 Repair



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone repair Nak Amps in here? I have a Nak PA-350 that i think has a bad power supply perhaps. No output other than some "pips" sounds in the output. Maybe bad caps as well.

I would attempt but time is getting limited do to new employment and working out of town.

Hit me up if you can assist. Or can lend a thought as to what it might be.

Rick


----------



## daveds50 (Jun 10, 2011)

ryanr7386 said:


> Anyone repair Nak Amps in here? I have a Nak PA-350 that i think has a bad power supply perhaps. No output other than some "pips" sounds in the output. Maybe bad caps as well.
> 
> I would attempt but time is getting limited do to new employment and working out of town.
> 
> ...


 amp that old will likely require a complete rebuild. no doubt after all these years, it will require new caps. but it could have more problems than that.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

daveds50 said:


> amp that old will likely require a complete rebuild. no doubt after all these years, it will require new caps. but it could have more problems than that.


Ya, won't know till its opened up and inspected. Looking for a repair shop/person that's capable.


----------



## daveds50 (Jun 10, 2011)

ryanr7386 said:


> Ya, won't know till its opened up and inspected. Looking for a repair shop/person that's capable.


 well, i could do it... but you have to ask yourself if it is worth doing. likely it will take more than it is worth. a complete fix, rebuild, and go through will probably be somewhere in the $60-$80 range plus shipping both ways. i had one of those when they were new, and would say that it is not worth that much... at least i personally would not pay anywhere near that. 

best to find a working one for less if you can and use it while it lasts.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll PM u Sunday and we can discuss.


----------

